# Fusion des contacts



## Anais067 (29 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir , je viens vers vous pour chercher une réponse à mon problème qui commence à m'agacer.
Un jour je n'avais plus d'iphone , mon 4s été cassé , du coup j'ai pris l'ipad de mon mari ( où il avait son compte icloud dessus). Pour pouvoir recevoir mes SMS et mes notifications et les photos , j'ai pas trouvé mieux à faire que d'aller sur icloud de mettre mon compte et de faire fusionner . Par la suite j'ai acheté un iPhone 5s , j'ai entré mon compte icloud pour récupérer tous mes contacts et le reste et je voit que tous les contacts de mon mari ( travail et famille ) sont venus s'incruster avec mes propres contacts, j'ai mis plus de 2h à tout supprimer un par un . Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté l'iphone 7 et en mettant mon compte iCloud rebelotte , tous ses contacts sont encore revenus et la je suis au bout du rouleau ... y'aurais t-il une solution pour supprimer ce fusionnage et avoir à nouveau juste mes contacts sans tout ce qu'il lui appartient ? Je suis perdue merci beaucoup


----------

